# Low ratings form PAXs is bugging me



## tdcinflorida (Jun 8, 2018)

My Lyft rating is 4.81 but it should be higher. So many require absolute perfection. You pick them up within minutes. Act polite and communicative. Get them to the destination as fast and safe as possible. And still they give a low rating: maybe you slowed down at a wrong street as if preparing to turn, realized it was wrong, and resumed speed toward the next street, so they view that as confusion. I don't know. But I usually don't give PAXs low ratings (even though it would be justified) unless extreme. BUT if I see they gave me a low rating, all of a sudden I remember all the idiot stuff they did, and I give them the legitimate low-ratings they deserved in the first place. I am so tired of these people with huge interpersonal and other problems of their own, and demonstrating them on the drive, being hyper-judgmental to me, I could scream!


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

Hi tdc and welcome! I used to feel it was a struggle to keep my Lyft rating at 4.80, could not understand it, and on the forums in general here that seems to be the case. So I started to use a little psychology....I started thanking every pax I could (given a reason) for being a five star passenger. Ever since I have maintained a 4.91-4.96 rating! No other changes. LMAO.


----------



## Chicky 2828 (Jan 5, 2018)

My Lyft improve feedback


----------



## DevilShoez (May 5, 2018)

Chicky 2828 said:


> My Lyft improve feedback


If they are expecting a ride to be "over the top", they need to lower their expectations.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Didn't you know we're supposed to be AMAZING, not just cheapazz transportation? 

You must just have a-hole pax there. I do nothing special and am 4.97 at 1200 trips.


----------



## gaealien (Oct 25, 2016)

tdcinflorida said:


> And still they give a low rating: maybe you slowed down at a wrong street as if preparing to turn, realized it was wrong, and resumed speed toward the next street, so they view that as confusion.


Not defending paxholes or anything, but that IS confusion. If you often find yourself slowing down and preparing to turn down the wrong street you either need glasses or you need to stop using Waze, or both. Hesitating should rarely happen if you're using a map as precise as Google Maps and can see well. I'd still give you 5 stars, but if you're hesitating (pax don't like that) that could be why they're 4 starring you.



Chicky 2828 said:


> My Lyft improve feedback


That is some serious bullshit, what is wrong with that person lol.


----------



## tdcinflorida (Jun 8, 2018)

gaealien said:


> Not defending paxholes or anything, but that IS confusion.


No. Often not necessarily confusion, so much as rationally needing to suss out the info. All sorts of reasons to slow down. Areas around here have streets close together, many obstructed by tree limbs, and lots of "st. ct's" "st. cir's", etc. between streets. Inside apt complexes or other tightly drawn communities Google maps often gives erroneous instructions. I am finding there are certain complexes around here where Google maps is just a pure joke. Not so much a problem after arrival, but the pax can see a driver floundering around pre-arrival.


----------



## gaealien (Oct 25, 2016)

tdcinflorida said:


> No. Often not necessarily confusion, so much as rationally needing to suss out the info. All sorts of reasons to slow down. Areas around here have streets close together, many obstructed by tree limbs, and lots of "st. ct's" "st. cir's", etc. between streets. Inside apt complexes or other tightly drawn communities Google maps often gives erroneous instructions. I am finding there are certain complexes around here where Google maps is just a pure joke. Not so much a problem after arrival, but the pax can see a driver floundering around pre-arrival.


Your best bet in the complexes is to follow the Lyft map and stop as close to the pin as possible. If the customer wants you to go somewhere else they'll call you. Wasn't hating, just trying to help. If you're ever "sussing the info" longer than you want then call the pax, and if they're in the car already ask them to guide you. I always make them guide me once I'm in an apartment complex. 4.97 rating here and 3 years experience, honestly just trying to help. 4.81 isn't that bad, btw, I wouldnt worry about it all that much. Glad you're using a Google maps, tho, Waze makes all of this worse.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Uber takes ratings very seriously. Since you're below 4.92 prepare yourself to be visited by Uber's rating team. They come to your house unannounced. Good luck getting out of there without a stern talking to....


----------



## gaealien (Oct 25, 2016)

Woohaa said:


> Uber takes ratings very seriously. Since you're below 4.92 prepare yourself to be visited by Uber's rating team. They come to your house unannounced. Good luck getting out of there without a stern talking to....


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

Chicky 2828 said:


> My Lyft improve feedback


I would send that screenshot into Lyft and have them delete that rating.

Pretty stupid for pax to say nothing went wrong but screw you anyways!


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

tdc -- it sounds like you are driving and looking at the street signs for direction. Use Google Maps and watch the map on your phone.
It is very accurate on where to turn, etc. You state that Google Map gives bad directions. Sometimes a longer route but I have never found it to give wrong directions, except when incorrect information has been entered by the paxs or the pin is placed in the wrong spot.
When you mentioned the slow down - I thought you were giving an example of what you thought was the reason. Other things will affect your rating. Irritating music, smelly /dirty car, music too loud, etc.
Sometimes everything will be perfect and they still will not give you 5 stars. The fact that drivers are suppose to make everything perfect for the riders AND provide them with conversation and entertainment is a position that I find amazing.


----------



## DentonLyfter (Apr 14, 2018)

After having dealt with the evolution of customer surveys and feedback in the automotive industry for over 35 years, a couple of opinions and observations. First of all, be glad that your pay structure is not attached to that number, because if you think it messes with your head now ... imagine losing $1,ooo of dollars because the vehicle interior was not vacuumed during the complimentary car wash. I kid you not. The public has now been trained to LOOK for any reason to complain, and generally those with the least, complain the most, because they rarely get the opportunity. Just do your best, don’t take it personal, and try to enjoy the rides. It is just a game.


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

Chicky 2828 said:


> My Lyft improve feedback


Lol Lyft pax smoking the crack pipe


----------



## roadrunner79 (May 2, 2018)

My experience has been that the best pax have been out-of-towners. They're easier to start conversations with, have more going on with their lives, & are less sensitive to navigation errors & traffic. Locals from the hood & LA feel entitled to rideshare as opposed to seeing it as a novel experience. As an independent contractor, you have a right to choose your clientele. 

On a side note, I found it ironic that the same people that would show up to a pride parade preaching love, tolerance, & acceptance are the most intolerant & unforgiving when it comes to taking rideshare.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Chicky 2828 said:


> My Lyft improve feedback


You must have a slot machine, a masseuse, a bar, red carpet in your car.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Chicky 2828 said:


> My Lyft improve feedback





gaealien said:


> That is some serious bullshit, what is wrong with that person lol.


The only thing wrong with that person is their understanding of the ratings system is what Lyft and Uber tell them, rather than reality.

In other words, Lyft and Uber's screwed up ratings system is to blame. It's logical to think that when you have a 5 star system that 3 would be "ok", 4 would "good" and 5 would be "outstanding". The 4 star rating is right in line with what Lyft and Uber tell you and that since nothing about the ride was spectacular, superb or exceptional, it doesn't quite make it to a 5.

No one has explained to the rider that Lyft and Uber's ratings for the drivers are completely F'ed up and that 1-4 mean exactly the same thing: "fire this driver".

Both need to change from their totally messed up driver ratings system to something else. (Or change their deactivation threshold from 4.6 to something lower, maybe 3.5.)


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

tdcinflorida said:


> My Lyft rating is 4.81


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Chicky 2828 said:


> My Lyft improve feedback


Obviously you forgot to roll out the red carpet as they exited.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

AllGold said:


> The only thing wrong with that person is their understanding of the ratings system is what Lyft and Uber tell them, rather than reality.
> 
> In other words, Lyft and Uber's screwed up ratings system is to blame. It's logical to think that when you have a 5 star system that 3 would be "ok", 4 would "good" and 5 would be "outstanding". The 4 star rating is right in line with what Lyft and Uber tell you and that since nothing about the ride was spectacular, superb or exceptional, it doesn't quite make it to a 5.
> 
> ...


It should be simple 3 choices for the passengers.
Bad - Good - Excellent 
A five star hotel is perfect, how to compare that with a cheap Uber Pool or Lyft line ride.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

big question is . why did it eat that mexican burrito ! pain all night in my stomach. lmao. stop looking at your reviews they dont matter. 
and eat white castles or one of my burritos before driving and get a full car of girls. will see how you drive with zero restrooms at night. then check your reviews. he shit in his car!!!


----------

